# Bad presentation



## Meggiepie (Jan 27, 2016)

Ok so it wasn't that bad, but I still feel pretty embarrassed about it. I stumbled over what I was trying to read like 10+ times. I also choked up a lot. I was reading straight from what I wrote but I still got so nervous. I thought I'd finally gotten decent at pretending to be good at public speaking, but I guess I was wrong. The only thing that's keeping me from not getting really upset about it is that at least I'll only have to go to that class 2 more times and then I'll never have to see my classmates again. I still have one more presentation to do this semester though, so now I'm really anxious about it :serious:

I know public speaking and giving presentations is important but I just can't for the life of me do it without messing up in some way and getting really anxious. I just need to find something to do with my life that won't involve it, I guess.


----------



## shyg1rl (Dec 9, 2012)

I have the same problem, even though the words are right up on the screen , I choke up and stutter. This semester I had to take a senior seminar course where we had to do presentations each week. At first it was dreadful but as the weeks past by, its wasn't as bad as it was in the beginning. I remember in I high school I would always any make up excuse to get out of presentations, especially if it didn't involve a partner. I hoping my future career doesn't involve presentations either lol


----------



## Yalda0 (Oct 1, 2015)

It's alright, I have the same issue. I'm part of the honors program at my college and they encourage us to present at research conferences a lot. This past month I presented at two research conferences and although I felt like I was going to pass out and vomit simultaneously, I actually managed to do it. It doesn't work for everyone, but for me I find that if I don't force myself to give presentations, I'll never get over my fear of public speaking.


----------



## Raulz (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm kinda like that too except I've gotten worse. When I was in elementary school, I used to be pretty good at giving presentations. As I got older, it became harder and harder. 

Nowadays, I can't even imagine giving another presentation because my silence has practically defined me as a person.


----------



## handheart (Feb 13, 2016)

Fear of speaking in public its often along people in world so you are not the only one .In public when i was trying to speak by heart was beating very hard i was listen how was beaten in my chest but i continue to do what i was afraid and now i defeat this problem


----------



## sunbeam21 (May 31, 2016)

I feel you, presentations are the hardest part of school for me ;p it's usually the anticipation and anxiety before it that makes it even worse. Especially if you wait to go last and watch other presenters before you- that way you might be tempted to compare yourself to extroverted socially adapt well-spoken classmates and lose confidence. In the past for this reason when I had to present I volunteered to go near the beginning. 
But other times I found excuses or just skipped class and took a 0 on it. Sometimes if you explain to a teacher they might have another option for you. ;p 
Once actually in 8th grade I gave a really good speech. Here's some things I did that could maybe help you in the future: 
-I was very prepared..I knew the speech by memory and knew the topic so well. And I practiced in my room, in front of the mirror and in front of a family member and a friend before
-I choose a topic I was interested in..if you're passionate about the subject it will be a lot smoother. But even if it isn't particularly interesting, you could still find aspects of it that spark interest or are relevant to you.
-and the most important, a positive attitude. I went in school like a boss. I smiled a lot. I talked to other classmates and I remember one girl who said "man I know I'm gonna fail this" and her hands were shaking and she looked scared AF. And she didn't do well and stuttered in the presentation. Even though I was nervous, I told people I got this and can't wait to give my speech. I went near the beginning, put my PowerPoint up and once I was behind the podium all the nerves were gone and I ended up getting an A with great feedback. 

But I moved to start high school and all other presentations after that were ****. And then I started avoiding them altogether. -_- 
Anyways good luck to you in the future!


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Meggiepie said:


> Ok


Hi Meggie.

If there is one thing I am actually good at it in life it is presentations. I was an actor for 1 year, and I am pretty good at pretending I am a good talker on stage.

You have to learn the text that good you can say it backwards and forwards, just like in an act. A lot of people is going to be like: I can never learn 2 minutes of text.

The reality is that you can in a couple of hours.


----------



## willtopower (Nov 22, 2015)

yeah i get this too. like terribly.

the trick i learned is to basically memorize what i'm going to say. even in like 15 minute presentations. i get note cards and fill them out with what i want to say and carry those things around with me for a week. i will literally do a 15 minute presentation to myself/my mom 50 times. even when im not setting aside time specifically devoted to practicing the presentation i have the cards with me and am studying them and doing bits and pieces of the presentation in my head.

it's like anything else, when you do something so many times you can do it without even thinking. it just becomes habit.

the problem i find most people have is that they don't practice their presentation enough in advance. If you go over something 50 times, you're going to remember it.
I used to do it twice directly before bed and twice directly after waking up.

this is the only thing that has ever worked for me. i still get nervous as hell but at that point the lecture is so drilled into my head that it doesn't matter. i just have to glance at the note cards and i remember what to say


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

willtopower said:


> yeah i get this too. like terribly.
> 
> the trick i learned is to basically memorize what i'm going to say. even in like 15 minute presentations. i get note cards and fill them out with what i want to say and carry those things around with me for a week. i will literally do a 15 minute presentation to myself/my mom 50 times. even when im not setting aside time specifically devoted to practicing the presentation i have the cards with me and am studying them and doing bits and pieces of the presentation in my head.
> 
> ...


Yes, this is exactly how you have to do it. I have memorized 30 minutes presentations to the point where I only have to look down on the paper 3 times at most. It's gets much more fluent, because there will be no "eehh..", you won't forget anything like you could have if you tried to speak freely, you don't have to look at the powerpoint for information, the things that you say are basically just spoken like it's recorded and you can concentrate on your arm and leg movements much more easily.

Even though I have played in acts I still get very nervous, but when I am on stage nobody notices.

It's how all good presentations are run, and acts as well. They are scripted. There are probably exceptions in very short or subjects where the material is very well known to the the person holding the presentation.
@Meggiepie


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Now that I just finished my junior year, I think I successfully survived my speech class unscathed. I managed to start talking alot with one mutual friend of my best friend, so I think that may have contributed to some of my initial fears fading away. Even my speech teacher brought up to "know your audience". If you know more people from the class, you'd definitely feel alot less uncomfortable doing them, although it's easier said than done with SA. Our mutual friend was still the only guy I had socialized with out of that whole class, but even just that felt alot more comforting than being in one where I didn't know a single person.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

Shouldn't feel bad about yourself. Some of the most confident people crumble at the thought of doing presentations. I had a presentation two years ago and I was shaking from head to toe in front of the whole class and I moved on. I've even gotten so much better at them ever since. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Freezing Moon (Nov 15, 2015)

I surely go to the memory point. One of these days I tried the "let^s just say what we know" thing and almost made the professor throw up violently.

I have always been bad at these things, partly because of my appearence and partly because of my world view, which is rather crooked.

I do not want to be recognized or anything. I go up there and act like a robot. Precision is the key. Everything triggered in mind, ready for the gunning.

Presentations are ugly, draining and partially useless.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

I had to do a presentation for a class last semester. It went terrible and I do notice that I got worse at presenting compared to when I was younger. But it's weird because over time I became overall more confident and better at talking to people, as long as it doesn't involve getting up in front of a group.


----------

